# حد يعرف حاجه عن الشركه aollaser



## laser2art (14 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الكرام حد يعرف اي حاجه عن شركة aollaser
اسعارها كويسه وارسلتهم وردوا عليها بس كنت عاوز اعرف هل هي شركه مضمونه ثانيا هل الماكينات اللي عندها جيده من ناحية الخامه والدقه ياريت حد يفدني 
وللأسف لم استطع ان اضع موقع الشركه لان عدد مشاركاتي اقل من 30 مشاركه 
على العموم اسمها aollaser ارجوا من كان لديه معرفه او ممكن يعرف هل الشركه جيده ام لا فليعلمني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maarekmaarek (14 مايو 2013)

https://www.google.com.eg/search?tb...G=البحث بحسب الصور&sa=N&biw=939&bih=527&hl=ar
ادخل على اللينك ده هتلاقى الصورة اللى هى موجوده على الموقع بتاعهم اللى هى المفروض صورة المصنع هتلاقيها فى اكتر من موقع تانى بس الاسم اللى بيتغير من موقع للتانى بس الصورة هى هى الاسم هتلاقيه على الجدار على الشمال وبرده المواقع التانية اللى فى اللينك ده مستخدمة الصورة على انها صورة المصنع فبالتالى احط اكتر من خط تحت الموضوع ده


----------



## maarekmaarek (14 مايو 2013)

بالضبط لقيت نفس الصورة فى 10 موقع غير موقع الشركة بس الفرق فى كل موقع كاتب مغير الشركةبس وده الاختلاف الوحيد فى الصورة
وده واضح لما تدخل من اللينك على العشر مواقع للعشر شركات انا عن نفسى لا ادرى ايهما صاحبة الصورة الأصلية وايهما مستخدمى الصورة للادعاء


----------



## maarekmaarek (14 مايو 2013)

هنستنى حتى يشارك عضو فاهم اكتر مننا فى الموضع ده يفسر شوية لان معرفتى بالموضوع ده محدودة ومش قادر افسر الموضوع الصورة ده اى تفسير أكون متيقن منه يعنى ما اقدرش اقولك كويسه وبرده ما اقدرش اقولك لأ مش كويسة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعتقد يا أحبابي ان العملية فيها ريبه وقلق المفروض ان هذه شركة لتصنيع ماكينات السي ان سي الليزر التي سأل عنها الأخ صاحب الموضوع

انا دخلت على اللينك اللذي ارسلته يا أخي ونسخت أحد العناوين المكتوب بالصيني الى مربع الترجمة على جوجل فطلع لي مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل

تشنغتشو المتحدة للعلوم الزراعية الحيوان للصناعات الدوائية المحدودة


هذه هي ترجمة أحد العناوين الصينية

بس فيه احتمال لإن الدول الأجنبيه عندهم انظمه غير عندنا بمعنى

ان ممكن تكون هذه منطقة صناعية عندهم وجميع المباني موحدة الشكل يعني بس بيغيروا اللوحة انما المباني كلها اسطمبه واحده 

والله أعلم

والله لو تسمعوا كلام أخوكم الأكثر منكم خبرة أفضل لكم

اشتري ماكينتك من بلدك وروح اتفرج عليها وجربها وشوف امكانياتها بعينك واعرف عيوبها ومميزاتها افضل لك مليون مره وعلى فكره فرق السعر هو الجمارك + الف ولا الفين مكسب المستورد آدي كل الحكاية 

يعني حق الضمان وخدمة ما بعد البيع ويكفي انك إذا لا قدر الله لقيت حاجه خربانه في الماكينه هاتلاقي مكان تروح تطالب بحقق فيه


----------



## maarekmaarek (15 مايو 2013)

حتى لو المبانى كلها شبه بعض مستحيل يكون التصوير من نفس الزاوية بالضبط ومن نفس البعد بالضبط واضح جدا نها نفس الصورة وملعوب فيها بالفوتوشوب
مع استبعاد فكرة المناطق الصناعية تبقى المصانع شبه بعض لان كل مصنع بيبقى ليه طبيعة خاصة غير المصنع التانى يعنى عايز مكاتب كتير للمواظفين ولا ورش كتير ممكن اقصى حاجة يوحدوها الالوان المستخدمة فى طلاء الواجهات وهذا تخمينى فقط ولا يقين بطبيعة الحال هناك

وانا بضم صوتى لصوت م طارق فى انه الافضل انك تتعامل مع شركة هنا هيبقى فيه مميزات كتيرة للتعامل ده وربنا يوفقك للخير


----------



## laser2art (17 مايو 2013)

maarekmaarek قال:


> ادخل على اللينك ده هتلاقى الصورة اللى هى موجوده على الموقع بتاعهم اللى هى المفروض صورة المصنع هتلاقيها فى اكتر من موقع تانى بس الاسم اللى بيتغير من موقع للتانى بس الصورة هى هى الاسم هتلاقيه على الجدار على الشمال وبرده المواقع التانية اللى فى اللينك ده مستخدمة الصورة على انها صورة المصنع فبالتالى احط اكتر من خط تحت الموضوع ده



شكرا لك اخي الكريم انا فعلا دخلت على الرابط مش عارف هل الاسم متداول بين بعض الشركات ام ماذا على العموم شكرا لك


----------



## laser2art (17 مايو 2013)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اعتقد يا أحبابي ان العملية فيها ريبه وقلق المفروض ان هذه شركة لتصنيع ماكينات السي ان سي الليزر التي سأل عنها الأخ صاحب الموضوع
> 
> ...



اولا قبل كل شئ احب ان اقول لك جزاك الله خيرا حضرتك متعاون بشكل كبير وتمد يد المساعده لكل الاعضاء

ثانيا اخي الكريم للاسف الفرق كبير جدا جدا يعني الشركه عرضه الليزر وانا راسلتهم 4500 دولار لحد مصر ما يعادل 29 الف ولو قلنا 10*% جمارك كما سمعت يعني الموضوع يخلص على 33 الف في الوقت ان الماكينه الليزر انا شاريه من مصر كانت 53و الكبيره 65 الف وقرصة العمل عندي ثابته

طبعا انا معاك ان الشراء من مصر افضل للصيانه انا استفد من الصيانه وتعلمت بعض الامور لو كنت اشتريت من الصين مباشرة كنت اتبهدلت 

بس الحمد لله اتعلمت ازاي اتعامل مه الماكينه 

ولكن بعد ما فهمت طبيعة عمل الماكينه محتاج وحده افضل لتقطيع النحاس لان الماكينه عندي لا تقطع المعادن وطبعا راسلت الشركه وقالوا لي ممكن تعديل واضافة اكسجين للتيوب ان شاء الله سارسل لك رابط الشركه ورابط الموقع اللي ممكن يجبها طبعا انا مش مستعجل بس انا عاوز قبل ما اتقدم خطوه في الموضوع ده اكون على ارض ثابته

واخيرا 
جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس طارق وياريت تتابعي معي الموضوع بالله عليك هتكون في ميزان حسناتك في شباب كتير جدا عوزين يعملوا مشاريع بس بسبب ارتفاع اسعار المستوردين جالهم احباط وطبعا محتاجين ناس عندها خبره وامانه عشان ما يحصلش نصب


----------



## laser2art (17 مايو 2013)

رابط الشركه http://www.aollaser.net/

وده الموقع الوسيط اللي هيوصلها لحد مصر الصين 2013 aol-1290 النقش بالليزر آلة معدنية - arabic.alibaba.com

ياريت تفدوني هل الشركه شركه محترمه وهل الموقع الوسيط مضمون
منتظر خبرتكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل للأسف لا أستطيع أن أعطيك رد قاطع فلم اشتر ولم أتعامل مع مثل هذه الشركات من قبل

ولكن لي وجهة نظر 

كل شيء فيه نوع من المجازفة مهما كانت صغيرة أو كبيرة ولا أستطيع أن أشجعك على شيء لست على ثقة أو يقين منه 

هناك شيء واحد أستطيع أن أخبرك به عن يقين تام وهو 

أنني قابلت شخص عنده ماكينة ثمنها من 4 سنوات 2.5 ملوين ريال يعني حوالي 5 مليون جنيه ومع ذلك لا يقطع عليها نحاس وقال لي بالحرف أن تقطيع النحاس يخرب الماكينه

مع العلم أن هذه الماكينة حاليا وعلى كلامه ثمنها 5 مليون ريال وأظن مافيش عليها اي كلام ماكينه بهذا السعر وماركة أصلية صناعة المانية 

وعموما أنا لا أعلم سماكة النحاس اللذي تريد تقطيعة وعلى ذلك ومن وجهة نظري وخبرتي الشخصية انصحك بما يلي

1- ابحث عن أحد عنده ماكينة ليزر ويقطع عليها نحاس وانظر ما هي سماكة النحاس اللذي يقطعه وما المشاكل التي تقابلة في هذه العملية
2- اعرف نوع ماكينة جيد تم تجريبة عند أحد وشاهد الماكينة بنفسك وقيم أدائها وسعرها وإذا اعجبتك قم بشرائها من نفس الشركة وبنفس المواصفات أو بمواصفات أعلى

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ُEng.khaled (21 مايو 2013)

اخى الفاضل الماكينه المعروضه بالموقع لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال ان تكون قادره على قطع النحاس او اى معدن اخر


----------



## ُEng.khaled (21 مايو 2013)

طريقه الحفر على المعادن هو بدهان المعدن والحفر على طبقة الدهان


----------



## حمدي هلال (5 يونيو 2013)

اخي الكريم سوف اقدم لك نصيحة نابعة من تجربة في هذا المجال اولا وقبل كل شئ اعرف مواصفات الماكنة التي انت بصدد شراءها وهذا يكون موجود ومكتوب في الموقع وتفاصيل الماكنة ايضا 
ثانيا عند التواصل مع الشركة اكد عليهم اكثر من مرة ارسال ما طلبته بالتفصيل كل صغيرة وكبيرة واحفظ نسخة عندك 
وبالنسبة لشركة علي بابا فهي شركة عالمية وبها الاف الشركات وفق مقاييس وشروط مصداقية عالية لذلك فالشراء من هذا الموقع مضمون ان شاء الله لكن وكما قلت اكد علي الشركة ما تريده بالضبط حتي لا تقع 
ضحية نصب وخداع الشركة البائعة لك وذلك بذريعة عدم وضوح المواصفات والمطالب
وفقك الله وانا جاهز لاي استفسار او سؤال


----------

